# Toronto Reserves



## wrivers (6 Jul 2011)

Hello,
       Wondering if anyone knows if any of the Toronto reserves were hiring, if not when the new positions or billets usually come available ?


----------



## canada94 (6 Jul 2011)

wrivers said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Wondering if anyone knows if any of the Toronto reserves were hiring, if not when the new positions or billets usually come available ?



When I was applying for the Reserves, I posted the same question 

But in honesty the only real way to find out, is to call your local regiment and see what they have to say! Or maybe go in and speak to a recruiter, of course someone on the site might directly know. But in my experience, asking them is the way to go!

my  :2c:

EDIT: I should note I am not in the Forces, I applied and had to back out due to injury. 

- Mike


----------



## Silverfire (6 Jul 2011)

What he said.  Pick your regiment, then call them and ask if they're hiring.  I'll warn you now, a lot of regiments will take a while to get back to you.  They're busy, so call frequently between the hours of 8-4.


----------



## mwc (6 Jul 2011)

I called the Queen's Own Rifles about 3 weeks ago and they said no they are not recruiting right now. Well, I asked for the rest of the year and the lady said a blunt "No"..."Ok thanks bye".


----------



## hamr37 (7 Jul 2011)

I am looking to join the Combat Engineer Regiment in Ottawa. They are open only on Tuesdays so I will have to wait till then to call and find out. I am curious to find out if they are accepting applications or what time of year they usually accept applications.


----------



## Danjanou (7 Jul 2011)

hamr37 said:
			
		

> I am looking to join the Combat Engineer Regiment in Ottawa. They are open only on Tuesdays so I will have to wait till then to call and find out. I am curious to find out if they are accepting applications or what time of year they usually accept applications.






> Topic Toronto Reserves




That should be some commute  8)


----------



## Neill McKay (7 Jul 2011)

hamr37 said:
			
		

> I am looking to join the Combat Engineer Regiment in Ottawa. They are open only on Tuesdays



Are you sure?  Most reserve units train on one evening each week, but many have a small day staff (who are around during normal working hours) as well.


----------



## canada94 (7 Jul 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> Are you sure?  Most reserve units train on one evening each week, but many have a small day staff (who are around during normal working hours) as well.



I second that, when I was in the process my local regiment only had training days on Thursdays (I believe) but some staff where there Mondays, Wed and Thursdays. 

- Mike

If you don't actually get a hold of anyone you can also leave a message.


----------



## ktong747 (10 Jul 2011)

I got an email from 32 Service Battalion stating that they are recruiting right now for: 


Resource Management Support (RMS) Clerk
Mobile Support Equipment Operator
Supply Technician
Vehicle Technician


To apply, fill out application form:
http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/CF_application_form_demande_emploi_FC.pdf


Once that is done, attach it with résumé and email to:


32cbgrecruiting@forces.gc.ca


A confirmation email should be received by you once it is they get your application.


Good luck.


----------



## C-Irv (11 Jul 2011)

I called QOR of C last week and was told they had a recruiting freeze, and that the recruiter wouldn't be back until September. Came by here wondering if the situation was similar across Toronto. 
I would really like to join the QOR, but I also have interest in a couple of other units in the area. 

My plan right now is to wait until September then call back, but I would still love to know what the situation is at other reserve units in Toronto (and across Ontario too, I suppose).


----------



## mwc (11 Jul 2011)

I've called Infantry and Engineer regiments from K-W to Hamilton to Toronto and I'm not getting in anywhere anytime soon


----------



## charlee (11 Jul 2011)

mwc said:
			
		

> I've called Infantry and Engineer regiments from K-W to Hamilton to Toronto and I'm not getting in anywhere anytime soon



I'm from Hamilton.  Which reserve units did you call, and what did they say?


----------



## mwc (11 Jul 2011)

charlee said:
			
		

> I'm from Hamilton.  Which reserve units did you call, and what did they say?



RHLI. Called numerous times over the past 3 weeks, left a message. No contact.


----------



## ktong747 (11 Jul 2011)

When I did apply for the reserves in October 2010, the whole GTA was on a hiring freeze, they told me to leave my contact information so they could contact me when there were openings. I wasn't expecting anything out of it, but sure enough as soon as March or April 2011 rolled along, I got emails from QOR of C, Toronto Scottish, etc.


I was only interested in joining 709th (Toronto) Communication Regiment, and I never heard from them. I sent their recruiter an email and met him in person, and he determined I was suitable for employment and gave me a letter to bring to CFRC Toronto so I could be processed.



It looks like spots in the reserves around the GTA are scarce, so if you want a spot, you would have to apply right away as soon as the new budget comes out in April. In general, it's better to go to your unit in person and inquire about any positions.


Good luck to everyone trying to apply to reserves in Toronto.


----------



## SOES_vet (15 Jul 2011)

ktong747 said:
			
		

> I got an email from 32 Service Battalion stating that they are recruiting right now for:
> 
> 
> Resource Management Support (RMS) Clerk
> ...



I was at 32 Svc Bn last night and inquired about the recruiting goals for the fall. If I understood correctly, they have spots left for both Officers and NCM, for the fall course(s). The officer I spoke to also expressed to me that he is unsure if he can meet those numbers, based on the length of the recruiting process and the fact that the start of some of these courses is a mere 2 odd months away.

If you are interested in the trades offered by 32 Svc Bn (for which there is plenty of interesting things to do!), please contact the recruiter ASAP.


----------



## ktong747 (15 Jul 2011)

Wow, that's a surprise. I was under the impression that most units are full, or close to being full.


I'm hoping that I make it for Fall BMQ as well. I applied in late June, so I don't know if the process will finish before Fall BMQ(s) start.


----------



## sgt_stewart (20 Jul 2011)

If a regiment has no openings, you still may be able to have access to a position if you have former service or know someone who is already a member. I served from 82 to 94 and had no problem getting an offer for a position with my old unit just recently. 

Good luck on your quest, who ever you are.


----------



## wrivers (23 Jul 2011)

Thanks for all of the replys everyone, just have one more question, i was intrested in the trade of signals officer, would this position only be avail at the communication unit or any ?


----------



## ktong747 (24 Jul 2011)

I'd think a signals officer would be commanding signal operators, so therefore would only work in a communication reserve unit.


----------



## Maximum_Joe (7 Sep 2011)

Hi, sorry to bump this but I recently (Aug 28th) sent in an application + resume to 32cbgrecruiting@forces.gc.ca and I have received no confirmation of any kind from them as of yet. Is this normal or should I attempt to contact them some other way?

Thanks!


----------



## ktong747 (7 Sep 2011)

Maximum_Joe said:
			
		

> Hi, sorry to bump this but I recently (Aug 28th) sent in an application + resume to 32cbgrecruiting@forces.gc.ca and I have received no confirmation of any kind from them as of yet. Is this normal or should I attempt to contact them some other way?
> 
> Thanks!




Hello Maximum_Joe,


Unfortunately, I cannot help you in this matter because I am neither affiliated with 32 CBG nor actively being processed with them. I suggest you try and find their contact number and call them, for what it's worth.


----------



## SOES_vet (7 Sep 2011)

Maximum_Joe said:
			
		

> Hi, sorry to bump this but I recently (Aug 28th) sent in an application + resume to 32cbgrecruiting@forces.gc.ca and I have received no confirmation of any kind from them as of yet. Is this normal or should I attempt to contact them some other way?
> 
> Thanks!



The unit parades every Thursday night as well, and it would be advisable to make a visit. Bring a resume with you and try to be there around 19:30


----------



## Maximum_Joe (8 Sep 2011)

*sigh*

Went in and was told to go through the recruitment process @ 4900 Yonge St.


----------



## Vyscaria (8 Sep 2011)

Maximum_Joe said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Went in and was told to go through the recruitment process @ 4900 Yonge St.



With the 32 Service Battalion? If you are applying for a job in the PRes with them, they should have referred you to Corporal Currie or Corporal John. You can actually visit at any time the Armoury is open. When I went in June, I was referred to CFRC Toronto, but I stood my ground and explained that I had to get a letter from this unit before I could get processed there. 

It turned out Corporal John wasn't there that day, so I actually had the honor of being "recruited" by the unit Sergent, Sgt. King. I'm going in for my PT test in about a week, and they're concerned about me not being able to make BMQ for this year. The good news is that 32 Service will allow you to parade on Thursdays with the rest of the unit as a uniformed and paid Untrained Private. 

You can give Corporal Currie and Corporal John a call at 416-633-6200, ext. 2968. 

The two Corporals seem to share an office, and both are extremely kind and helpful. I find that they only seem to be in the office at around 1:45 PM- any other time, and you'll likely get directed to voicemail. 

They will probably give you the most accurate recruiting information about the unit at the moment, though you might be applying a bit late. I submitted my application back in June, and waited almost a month for a reply because they were "trying to send all the replies out at once". 

Either way, contact the recruiters. You MUST get a letter of recommendation from 32 CBG to get processed at CFRC Toronto at 4900 Yonge.

I hope I helped! 

-Vyscaria


----------

